# Platformer sprite sheet???



## Kyuzumaki (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a sprite sheet for abe from the oddworld series. Anyone seen one on the internetz? Any other game of the same style will do.

The best sheet i've found so far is this one from prince of persia


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 4, 2008)

impressive sprite sheet my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm making a platformer game myself but dang I'm not giving away my sprite sheet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope u get the sprite sheet for Abe.. He's awesome!


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Mar 4, 2008)

what language are you writing it in?


----------

